# Monster Creator RP ( long starter sorry)( male X male)



## Julesfuller (Oct 8, 2019)

(At the beginning of this I shall give you a multi-part questionnaire type of thing that will help me create my character I will be role playing The monster I have my character's body shape and mentality pretty much already decided)

you're a guy (as young as in 21 as old as 35 your choice)  you just got through a bad breakup with a girl that wanted you only for your money. you were about ready to propose to her, you had a ring and everything but you got home to find out that she took every cent that you had and left. she stole over $3,000 from you and went to Mexico where of course you lost track of her and all your money. the police said that since it was Cash there wasn't much they could do. You went from a big nice house that was big enough to have your friends and family over to a one-bedroom apartment that you could barely walk through without hitting a wall you eventually got back on your feet after that but as of this point you haven't gotten even close to the amount of money that you had back then and you haven't changed your living situation for that same fact. you were bi before  but after all that was said and done you lost your faith in women all together and became gay preferring the company of men over women in all situations

you're a computer hacker or someone who knows  a lot about computers and has a really good computer defense system so you're not too worried about surfing on the dark web in fact you do it almost daily one day you see a website it says

" create your own monster today"

you click on the site and it goes on to explain that for a small fee you will be able to create your own monster that will be sent to you within the next three to five weeks. At this point you're thinking to yourself what the heck what do I got to lose at this point that wich took everything from me. The site goes on to explain that it is a  one-time-only fee. You gave them a number to one of your credit cards that wasn't connected to anything one that had exactly the amount that they were asking for surprisingly it was a little over $100 but you've paid more than that to go out to dinner before so you didn't really care

once you completed their little payment survey giving them your credit card number your email address to confirm your purchase and all that and you verified that the purchase was yours and not somebody trying to steal your money the website gave you a questionnaire and the checklist you noticed a few things were checked that couldn't be unchecked the monster would be male and a muscle gut so you knew that this monster whatever it would be would be male, really fat and  very muscular you thought to yourself that was an interesting combination you pushed okay for the lock options not thinking anything of it and then it continued to give you the survey questions starting by asking you for a  very detailed description of what you want your monster to be explaining quite thoroughly that what is not stated will not be done and changes can be made later the monster will explain more in detail once he arrives if the need ever comes

(the role play starts with the website's questionnaire I will be playing your monster this is a 18 + male X male romance roleplay my fetishes include farting, facesitting, sitting on in general, non-fatal crashing, vore(anal, navel and cock. If digested must be reformed unless it is a side character ), belly play, weight gain, muscle gain, foot play, Pet play, licking, Etc)


----------



## Limedragon27 (Oct 8, 2019)

I would like to give this a try, just without the farting vore and weight/muscle gain stuff.


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 8, 2019)

If you want to know why that won't work very easily send me a note or whatever they do on this site I don't know


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2019)

Ohhhhhh I’m in


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 9, 2021)

Still searching for this one


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 30, 2022)

Does anybody want to do this one with me


----------

